# BioEos Sweet Itch Capsules



## Lancelot (3 March 2010)

Good evening,

I've just noticed the sweet itch website is advertising BioEos Sweet Itch Capsules for sale.
Just wondered if anyone who has a horse with Sweet Itch is planning to use them\has heard any reports about their effectiveness during trials?

Thanks!


----------



## ischa (3 March 2010)

i havnt  used them but they are a stupid  price


----------



## Lancelot (3 March 2010)

They are very expensive thats for sure but it does say that they are hoping to be able to offer them in smaller quantities next year. 

I am planning a brewers yeast\rug\deet spray plan of attack this year but would be interested to know if these capsules are as successful as the report says.

Also, has anyone used the cavalesse treatments with any success?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 March 2010)

I haven't looked yet to see how much they are, but I don't know whether you have to have a vet's prescription for them? I imagine the price will be horrendous (don't wanna know!!). Anything with the prefix "equine" is 10  times more pricey than normal, and anything "specialist" is manic expensive too, BUT if it helps it might just be worth it?

I tried the "Think Fly" stuff last year and might just have well gone out in the yard, scraped up some s***t and bunged it on for all the good it did. Expensive junk! So I'm a tad cynical about the latest "wonder cure", But if the Sweet itch centre are recommending it then it might be worth waiting and seeing?


----------



## Mojo's mum (13 March 2010)

swilson said:



			They are very expensive thats for sure but it does say that they are hoping to be able to offer them in smaller quantities next year. 

I am planning a brewers yeast\rug\deet spray plan of attack this year but would be interested to know if these capsules are as successful as the report says.

Also, has anyone used the cavalesse treatments with any success?
		
Click to expand...

I tried Cavalesse last year. The cream was brilliant at dealing with sores but the powders didn't prevent them.I'm going to ask my vet about the BioEos Sweet Itch Capsules because I'm sure I've tried everything else.


----------



## ibot (13 March 2010)

i would be intrested in anything at all poor paddy had a terrible time last year but then he was not mine and his coat etc is lovely so fingers crossed.
did you see derby house have a full fly rug for under £30.00 thinking about getting it what do you think?


----------



## bigmuddy11 (12 August 2010)

ibot said:



			i would be intrested in anything at all poor paddy had a terrible time last year but then he was not mine and his coat etc is lovely so fingers crossed.
did you see derby house have a full fly rug for under £30.00 thinking about getting it what do you think?
		
Click to expand...

i think the tiny midges that are the main cause for the itch are small enough to get throught he traditional fly rugs, i used one with no difference this year, you are lucky over there you can get a special rug called " sweet itch " from the snuggly rug company, it is worth looking at for the horses that suffer badly and you dont have to give any kind of medicine creams etc, and they also help to stop coat fading from the sun,  i am hoping that they ship over to australia so i can get one for my poor arab, i had to go and shave his whole mane off recently as it looked so mangled from rubbing, very upsetting   but hopefully the new treatment i am trying will help, it is an insecticide and arabs are knows for reacting due to their thin sensitive skin he seems fine so far but with weekly applications i won't be surprised if he does start to react. i am really hoping i can get one of these rugs as he really hates me putting the swift on him and lets me know


----------



## BigRed (12 August 2010)

Also, has anyone used the cavalesse treatments with any success?[/QUOTE]

I used Cavalesse, it was very successful on my TB mare, I used to squirt it directly into her mouth each morning, followed by a mint - because it tastes very bitter.  For it to be really effective you need to start it very early in the year.


----------



## SVMel (12 August 2010)

I'm struggling too, am thinking of trying brewers yeast tablets.  Does anyone know how many to give???


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 August 2010)

swilson said:



			They are very expensive thats for sure but it does say that they are hoping to be able to offer them in smaller quantities next year. 

I am planning a brewers yeast\rug\deet spray plan of attack this year but would be interested to know if these capsules are as successful as the report says.

Also, has anyone used the cavalesse treatments with any success?
		
Click to expand...

My pony is on loan to a lady who has tried cavalesse with him (the liquid) with  his fly rug and it has worked well on him he rubbed without the rug on but he has always been a pony who like to rub anyway so makes it more difficult! but as soon as she had both on he has been brilliant not had any sores and seems much happier in  himself. 
Personally i think i would be waiting another year or so before trying the capsules once i can be sure there are no side effects etc, and while cavalese works then no need to change yet x


----------



## Fransurrey (12 August 2010)

Tennessee said:



			I'm struggling too, am thinking of trying brewers yeast tablets.  Does anyone know how many to give???
		
Click to expand...

Woooo! Sounds expensive!!! You'd be better of buying a sack of the stuff, 25Kg for £33 I think? Charnwood Milling. I bought mine in December and I'm still ploughing my way through it feeding two ponies a heaped 50ml scoop per day! I actually gave away 3Kg recently, in case it starts to go off, soon! It's been brilliant for Chloe (with the linseed, fed at 1 medium cup per day).


----------

